# Ok I did it...



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just sold the iPhone 4s and will be buying a brand new Samsung Galaxy S2 tonight. What should I look out for App wise when I get home later? How do I organise photo's, music and podcasts on it?
Apple fan boy jumping ship and clinging to you Android-Meisters for guidance!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

May I ask why mate?, its just I am due a upgrade soon and the 4s and S11 are the only 2 on my list and I keep hearing pro's and conns but if you were a Iphone fan and swapping to S11 I am all ears to know why


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Android > Apple 

And I own an iphone4 :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> May I ask why mate?, its just I am due a upgrade soon and the 4s and S11 are the only 2 on my list and I keep hearing pro's and conns but if you were a Iphone fan and swapping to S11 I am all ears to know why


It's worth considering the Samsung Galaxy Nexus too - it's a really great phone.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> May I ask why mate?, its just I am due a upgrade soon and the 4s and S11 are the only 2 on my list and I keep hearing pro's and conns but if you were a Iphone fan and swapping to S11 I am all ears to know why


I had the original iPhone 3, the the 3s then the 4 which was a massive step up, now the 4s which ISN'T a massive set up IMO of course. I have heard really good things about the Sammy that I thought why not? I got the Samsung at a brilliant price and I have sold my 4s for a good price so all round value wise it's a great deal. Whether I'll get on with it is another matter. As stated on here before, the iPhone is a really intuitive phone to use, and it worms it's way into your life, becoming invaluable as time goes on. (I'm on mine constantly, browsing or on Twitter or email as is Mrs NickTB) but I'm disappointed with the 4s as it really isn't that much of a step up from the 4 hence the change


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> It's worth considering the Samsung Galaxy Nexus too - it's a really great phone.


I got such a good deal on the S2 I couldn't really look anywhere else


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Android > Apple
> 
> And I own an iphone4 :lol:


 Are you saying Apple is the same as Android?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

So the 4S is still worth considering then for me as I have never had a IPhone or anything Apple and I quite like the thought of being able to use the phone for everything and everywhere states that apps available for IPhones etc, but the S11 is a powerfull phone and has some better stuff than the 4S etc. I was hopeing you would make my mind up for me lol but I am still stuck on which to go for and suppose I will have to see whats the best package available for me in March


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

What are you into?

3g Watchdog to count the data traffic.
AndroZip to be able to zip/unzip files
iGo for navigation if you want to use
HDR Camera + takes nice HDR pics when camera is not handy

As for games:
The addictive Angri Birds
-Modern Combat
-Tom Clancy Hawx
-Back stab

Media players:
-PowerAMP
-RealPlayer


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

you wont regret it mate , i switched from iphone to s2 and best move ive made , love the fact all the apps are free on android and the s2 itself is astonishing , super fast , massive upgradable memory (i have 50 gig in mine) , voice activation actually recognises what i say (something apple iphone could never get quite right 

themes are great , so much more you can play with and change like lock screens keyboards ect , plays most video formats (not just mpv like the iphone) ,screen is stunning 

you made a wise move buddy


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

the android is great and very user friendly.

i would advise you get on your computer and go to www.mobiles24.com

register an account (its free) and then go online with your phone to the same site, log in and then save to favourites.

why? well, you get a daily download limit of 40 (i.e 40 different things, whether its a game, wallpaper, ringtones etc.) you simply go to the mobiles24 wap site (www.mobiles24.com/wap) and input the download item code and all done.

the android market is very good, but i found that many items on the market that you have to pay for are actually free on mobiles24. site.

plus, if your at home and going online on your mobile using your wireless broadband, its amazingly fast.

only downside i have with android is random ads on some applications with apple dont seem to do...

my wife has just bought a white 4s.....and i must say i'm tempted to convert but i think mainly of all the add ons....reminds me of all nokia 402's 3210's etc with changeable covers.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> So the 4S is still worth considering then for me as I have never had a IPhone or anything Apple and I quite like the thought of being able to use the phone for everything and everywhere states that apps available for IPhones etc, but the S11 is a powerfull phone and has some better stuff than the 4S etc. I was hopeing you would make my mind up for me lol but I am still stuck on which to go for and suppose I will have to see whats the best package available for me in March


To be honest, I would jump at the iPhone if you have never had one before. BUT be prepared to be lured into the Apple way of thinking. I now own an iMac two iPhones and an iPad 2!! :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

CTR De said:


> you wont regret it mate , i switched from iphone to s2 and best move ive made , love the fact all the apps are free on android and the s2 itself is astonishing , super fast , massive upgradable memory (i have 50 gig in mine) , voice activation actually recognises what i say (something apple iphone could never get quite right
> 
> themes are great , so much more you can play with and change like lock screens keyboards ect , plays most video formats (not just mpv like the iphone) ,screen is stunning
> 
> you made a wise move buddy


With you saying that the S2 is the favorable one again. Im not a massive phone user but I use it alot when I am waiting outside school for my daughter as you need to be there at least 1/2 hour before the finish time so I like to play games, surf but I want something better for doing that than my N97mini and I would also like to watch TV if possible but not sports as I hate that


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

cangri said:


> What are you into?
> 
> 3g Watchdog to count the data traffic.
> AndroZip to be able to zip/unzip files
> ...


Do the media players play podcasts and suchlike? I love to listen to the Ricky Gervais shows and stuff like that. It's amazingly easy to do that via iTunes. Is there a similar version or app for the Android market?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> With you saying that the S2 is the favorable one again. Im not a massive phone user but I use it alot when I am waiting outside school for my daughter as you need to be there at least 1/2 hour before the finish time so I like to play games, surf but I want something better for doing that than my N97mini and I would also like to watch TV if possible but not sports as I hate that


its great for games , plus the advantage with android is all the high quality games that apple charge £5/6 a go for are free on samsung s2 through either the samsung games site or anroid market and you can even download them from shareware site too , i have all the best apps and games and have never spent a penny on any of them (to get free on iphone requires jailbreaking and loss of warrenty) not so with android , in fact even the app that helps you install 3rd party games that are usually paid apps is free on the android store

in fact if you get one let me know and ill send you some info on where to get these apps ect


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am thinking S11 now as the free Apps is a massive bonus as I dont want to constantly be paying out and not being able to get tones etc off friends which I have heard the 4S you cant do that. Thanks for the offer mate on hints and tips etc and I will give you a shout once I am sorted but its going to be 25th March or a bit later untill I upgrade. I have also registerd on mobiles24.com and thanks for that info to


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

NickTB said:


> Are you saying Apple is the same as Android?


No I'm saying I miss my android phones and wish I hadn't taken a 4 out. I'm tempted to trade it in tbh


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I am thinking S11 now as the free Apps is a massive bonus as I dont want to constantly be paying out and not being able to get tones etc off friends which I have heard the 4S you cant do that. Thanks for the offer mate on hints and tips etc and I will give you a shout once I am sorted but its going to be 25th March or a bit later untill I upgrade. I have also registerd on mobiles24.com and thanks for that info to


no problem , pm me if you want any apps help , i have a file with all the top games and apps on , i can send it when you get your phone


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

CTR De said:


> no problem , pm me if you want any apps help , i have a file with all the top games and apps on , i can send it when you get your phone


Fantastic mate and thanks :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ps yes apple are very restrictive although there are pirate apps that allow you top do this but with android its just all so simple , plus full bluetooth as apposed to apples restricted bt


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

As I will have the new phone for 2 years I think the S11 is going to be the bestter phone to have. I aint worried about resale value as the phone is free in the begining but I dont want to be tied while using the phone so the S11 will allow freadom that I am used to, my mind is well and truely made up now, its the S11 for sure I think :lol:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Photobucket app
Sky+ app if you have it that is
sickipedia app
Bow Man
Lust for bust....lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

L4CKL said:


> the android is great and very user friendly.
> 
> i would advise you get on your computer and go to www.mobiles24.com
> 
> ...


Thanks, just registered on there, might save me £20 when swmbo gets her new android phone.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247065

stickman golf...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just gone from 2 yrs with an Hd2 running Android to an ip4s and still not sure which I prefer. 

I am really liking the usability of the ip though and it is very responsive. 

I still have the hd2 as I can use it with a dummy sim on wifi and get all the features bar calls/messages. It feels mahoosive now though. 

As for apps on android, stick swing is an absolute must! Mixzing is a superb music player. App2sd card bungs apps to sd when you download them. History eraser is a clean up app. Google sky map is cool. Shazam. Upgrade google maps to include navigation, it's a memory killer but a free sat nav. ES file explorer is handy. Battery time is great to tell you properly how much juice you have left.

Paper toss, connect em, tetris, angry birds, bubble blast 2, drag racing, lane splitter and speedx 3d are great free downloads. 

....posted from my iPhone lol!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I also recently went for the S2, but am still looking for a decent case for it. What are the recommendations?

Fish


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Got myself a CaseMate Barely There from Amazon,very unobtrusive and no problems with echoes when phoning.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Fish said:


> I also recently went for the S2, but am still looking for a decent case for it. What are the recommendations?
> 
> Fish


I'm thinking of buying this Had a very similar one for the iPhone and loved it


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

NickTB said:


> I got such a good deal on the S2 I couldn't really look anywhere else


I think this is what is swaying a lot of people away from iPhones. Technology wise, the price you pay on top of the already expensive contract for an iPhone doesn't justify any differences between the iPhone and the S2.

It's not a free app/game, but I bought Worms for my Android phone and cannot stop playing it. I recommend it if you've ever played it before :thumb:

I also recommend the app 'AndWobble'


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I lost my 16GB card this morning... Can anyone recommend a GOOD speedy card supplier?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I normally buy from ebuyer.com, not sure if they still do free delivery on memory cards though as they've changed the website around a bit.

http://www.ebuyer.com/195142-kingston-16gb-class-10-microsdhc-card-with-sd-adapter-sdc10-16gb


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.memorycardzoo.com/c85/Memory-Cards/Micro-SD/


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Shiny said:


> http://www.memorycardzoo.com/c85/Memory-Cards/Micro-SD/


How quick are they?? Ordered at 10.00 emailed at 11.00 to say dispatched!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, a small issue. I have connected to my home WiFi but the signal is pants. On the iPhone I had a full 4 bars, on the Sammy I have 1-2.. Is there anything I should be doing?

Cheers,


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

No true apple fan boy would do that lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> How quick are they?? Ordered at 10.00 emailed at 11.00 to say dispatched!


Always arrived next day for me whenever i have used them in the past. Free P&P iirc too :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

CTR De said:


> love the fact all the apps are free on android


No they're not? haha

I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S and it's amazing. Can customise so much and once its rooted (nearly said remapped then haa) It's even faster.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

Fish said:


> I also recently went for the S2, but am still looking for a decent case for it. What are the recommendations?
> 
> Fish


try this site. www.mobilefun.co.uk

lots of choice and speedy delivery too.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

CTR De said:


> you wont regret it mate , i switched from iphone to s2 and best move ive made , love the fact *all the apps are free on android *and the s2 itself is astonishing , super fast , massive upgradable memory (i have 50 gig in mine) , voice activation actually recognises what i say (something apple iphone could never get quite right
> 
> themes are great , so much more you can play with and change like lock screens keyboards ect , plays most video formats (not just mpv like the iphone) ,screen is stunning
> 
> you made a wise move buddy


no they aren't they are only free if you pirate them. which although saving you a few pence is driving developers away from the app store and onto the more profitable apple platform.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Ok, a small issue. I have connected to my home WiFi but the signal is pants. On the iPhone I had a full 4 bars, on the Sammy I have 1-2.. Is there anything I should be doing?
> 
> Cheers,


Looking into this, it appears this IS an issue... What a pain. Internet usage is THE most important thing on a phone for me!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Looking into this, it appears this IS an issue... What a pain. Internet usage is THE most important thing on a phone for me!


Am on my phone now via wifi, its faster then my laptop & signal is fine.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no problems with wi fi on on my SG2, using Virgin Broadband with a standard router if that makes any difference


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

No problems with Wifi on my S2...

Anyone technical minded or anyone who wants to delve a little deeper in to the Galaxy S2 Android might want to take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1055 Specifically section 'Galaxy S II Original Android Development'. You can now install Googles lastest iteration of Android 'Ice cream sandwich' or ICS for short which is a great improvement over Gingerbread which the phone currently ships with. There are a few bugs with it at the moment if you read the CM9 ICS thread, however as long as you dont use video recording its easily a daily driver.

Or if you don't feel confident wait a few months and Samsung should have released their official ICS update for the S2.


----------

